# interesting video on the anatomy of a retrieve



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Vc*

VC

None of our dogs ever really learned the fetch thing. They would run and get the ball, but wouldn't bring it back to us and drop it!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Very informative, but left out the part about how to teach them to do all the steps!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

mylissyk said:


> Very informative, but left out the part about how to teach them to do all the steps!


Haha, good point! I just more thought it was interesting the way they broke it down. I usually think of it as a two or three step thing as well, but it is quite complex when you really look at it!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max will fetch the ball, sometimes he brings it back to me, other times he drops it along the way because he wants to go look for lizards--his newest occupation now that the weather is warmer. I really do not know why or how he learned to bring back to me those times he does do it correctly.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Been there with them dropping it back a ways. Don't recall I did anything but ask them to 'get the ball' while walking up to it and pointing at it, or, if need be, picking it up and reinforcing the word 'ball' as I dangled it in front of their mouths.

They all caught on eventually, and I'd praise them when they picked it up. A second time when they brought it to me. A 2nd ball got them to 'give me the ball' when they brought it back if they didn't learn 'give' right away. Later, making a claw of my hand (like I was holding a ball) while saying 'get the ball' until they'd go get it when they heard those words worked.

Buddy, the dog we adopted to Laura in Canada, would stop a few feet away every time he came back with the ball, afraid he wouldn't get it back. A 2nd ball worked to fix that. I'd show the 2nd ball I was holding as he ran back. He eventually learned to bring it all the way back and drop it. Just takes time ... Good luck


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the tips! We will definitely keep working on it!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Practice the pieces of the retrieve separately. Right now Riley's weakness is holding onto the ball and releasing it to you. Practice hold and give right in front of you in the sit. Make this it's own little game for lots of rewards for the length of the hold and for the quick release for your cue to give.
Then only send the ball a few feet out and have him bring it to you with the sit/hold/release. (lots of rewards) If he can do it really well at least 80% of the time at 2 or 3 feet send the ball a few feet more. If at any time he isn't bringing it all the way back (back up a step on your training) Slowly over time send the ball further and further until he will bring it all the way back no matter the distance. As he is proficient with some distance you can add back in the sit at your side and release for him to get the ball from that position.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! I will certainly try that!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Put him on a leash and have him hold the ball while he walks around with you. Every time he drops it, have him pick it back up.


----------

